# TV Repacement



## bandalop (Feb 11, 2012)

Something I wanted to share with y'all.  I just replaced my 27" 100lb TV with a 32" 18lb flat screen.  After removal of the orig TV, I put in a shelf to give my wife extra storage (that was a big hole back there!).  I then cut a board the size of the TV opening and hinged the board so it would open towards the ceiling.  I mounted the flat screen to the board using a standard TV bracket, and now I have a much better picture, digital ready (no stinkin converter box to mess with) and my wife has a place for the bulky items like paper towels, paper plates, etc.  I just returned from a 1300 mile trip and the mounting worked great!


----------



## C Nash (Feb 11, 2012)

Which mount did you use?


----------



## bandalop (Feb 12, 2012)

I used the wall mount that hinges out.  I then locked the hinge feature so it would not extend.  I did that because I needed the rotation feature that is also part of the hinge mount.  The 32" flat screen is slightly wider that the space available to allow the front cabinet doors to open.  With the rotation feature of the wall mount I can rotate the tv to the right or left enough to get the cabinet doors open.  I think it worked out real well.  One of my RV friends is going to hard mount the TV to the board he is to mount in the TV opening.  That is much simpler but, you can't take advantage of the storage space behind the TV.  My wife really likes that storage!


----------



## C Nash (Feb 12, 2012)

I like the idea of keeping the storage also.  Right now I have removed the old tv and just have the 19 inch that we used in outside storage sitting in it.  If I ever get the time I am going to install a 32 inch and like your idea of a raise up door with tv mounted on it so we can keep a good storage place for movies and such. Only thing that worries me is wondering if it would stick out to far on mine.


----------



## Triple E (Feb 12, 2012)

Bandalop if you will would you take a picture of what you did and share with us?  I might want to copy you.  :applause:


----------



## bandalop (Feb 13, 2012)

Give me a day or two to get it done and I will post it here.  
My flat screen sticks out about 3 inches from the frame and does not pose a problem.  the 3" allows me to get my hand behind the TV to access the bolt locks I installed on each side of the mounting board (at the bottom).  This locks the TV in place while travelling.  The 3" also allows sufficient rotation movement of the TV from side to side so I can open the cabinet doors (to access the satellite receiver, DVD player, etc.)


----------



## bandalop (Feb 14, 2012)

Triple E;76290 said:
			
		

> Bandalop if you will would you take a picture of what you did and share with us?  I might want to copy you.  :applause:



Here are a couple of pictures.  Not too good at taking pictures and there was not a lot of light so I hope you can see enough to get the idea. One picture of the TV as it is viewed and the other picture is of it raised to reach the storage area.
 (I've not posted pictures before so I'm not sure if they will be here or not)View attachment 174View attachment 173


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 14, 2012)

bandalop I think you have hit there. I have been trying to see what I would have to do for mine. I also have the same set up with the old TV and now we havd a flat screen and was wondering how we going to mount it... Now I know... Thanks for the help and tip.


----------



## Triple E (Feb 14, 2012)

Great job, pictures too.  Mine is located inside the dash between the Pass and drivers seat.  This I can do but I might have to go with a 27".  Thank you.


----------



## bandalop (Feb 14, 2012)

TV mounting



			
				Triple E;76308 said:
			
		

> Great job, pictures too.  Mine is located inside the dash between the Pass and drivers seat.  This I can do but I might have to go with a 27".  Thank you.



Thanks for the positive feedback!  I'm not quite through however.  Per my wife, the board the TV is mounted on is too light of a color.  The stain I used did close enough match the cabinet, so I will work on that some.  I think the best thing about it is not having to use the stinkin digital converter box and the extra storage space!


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 14, 2012)

I agree, I think I will have mine built out of blonde maple to match what is there. But one question,  what that of hinges did you use. I am thinking of a piano hinge the lenght of the new door just for extra security. I also notice that the doors to the left and right side may not open as far they once did, but that OK to.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey bandalop, I went and looked at mine to see if I could do it also. But I have 2 air vents and 2 lights just infront  of the TV area. Did you have that? I was thinking with those item infront  the TV I could not raise it up high enough to lock it up.


----------



## bandalop (Feb 23, 2012)

I did use a piano hinge, the length of the mounting board.  As for the left and rignt door opening, they still can open the full height as the TV can rotate to the left or right to open the doors and then placing the TV back in the mid position, each door edge rests on the top edge of the TV.



			
				H2H1;76313 said:
			
		

> I agree, I think I will have mine built out of blonde maple to match what is there. But one question,  what that of hinges did you use. I am thinking of a piano hinge the lenght of the new door just for extra security. I also notice that the doors to the left and right side may not open as far they once did, but that OK to.


----------



## bandalop (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a air vent in the ceiling as well and a 4' florescent light fixture above.  You and I pretty much have the same RV, mine is a 2004  33' Southwind workhorse chassis.  The TV extending out from the mounting board about three inches, and being close to the ceiling, keeps the TV from opening upward a full 90 degrees.  It opens probably 50 - 60 degrees.  This still allows access to the inside storage and does not interfer with the light and vent above.


----------

